# Gaggia baby



## Darkzy43 (Feb 13, 2014)

The Baby has same internals as the classic correct?

Can get one for a steal of £40


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

It does not have a three way solenoid valve, so you won't have a dry puck when you remove the portafilter after extraction.


----------



## Darkzy43 (Feb 13, 2014)

How hard is it to install the 3 way solenoid? surely not that bad haha. but still at £40 a steal none the less?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Darkzy43 said:


> How hard is it to install the 3 way solenoid? surely not that bad haha. but still at £40 a steal none the less?


Installing solenoid no idea. Where has the machine been used hard or soft water area etc.might be knackered inside


----------



## Darkzy43 (Feb 13, 2014)

Manchester, so hard water i presume.

Just looked it up, shouldn't be too hard to install the valve.. If i can get hold of one.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Darkzy43 said:


> Manchester, so hard water i presume.
> 
> Just looked it up, shouldn't be too hard to install the valve.. If i can get hold of one.


Never heard anyone doing it. It's an electrical part so would need some re wiring.


----------



## Darkzy43 (Feb 13, 2014)

Not a problem, Used to it now... Fixing guitar amps and motorcycles, electricals are just fiddly


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If it's hard water and not been looked after properly the it may need more than a solenoid valve , and therefor a well looked after classic may be better value


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Iwwstriker said:


> It does not have a three way solenoid valve, so you won't have a dry puck when you remove the portafilter after extraction.


This is not accurate, it does have a 3 way solenoid valve.


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> This is not accurate, it does have a 3 way solenoid valve.


I had one of these and I can confirm it does have a 3 way valve


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Exactly the same internals as classic.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Oppss, my apologies. I got confused with gaggia baby and gaggia colour. It is the colour that does not have a 3 way valve. I do apologize for that @Darkzy43 and to anyone who thinks I am bullshitting. Sorry about that.


----------



## TheDude (May 11, 2013)

oracleoftruth said:


> Exactly the same internals as classic.


It depend on what you mean by "Exactly the same internals as classic". The Gaggia Baby have internals that function the same way the Gaggia Classic internals do, but not all parts are exactly the same. Some parts are identical, but some are not. One thing that differs is the overpressure valve (OPV). On a Gaggia Classic the OPV is a brass part with an adjustment screw (to adjust the brew pressure), but on the Gaggia Baby the OPV is a plastic part without any means of adjustment.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Ah. Thanks; I didn't realise. The opv makes a difference so I'm not sure I'd recommend the baby over the classic. Unless you could source a classic opv.


----------



## TheDude (May 11, 2013)

After some googling I found out that there might exist older Gaggia Baby models that might have adjustable OPV, but at least the new one that you buy today dont have adjustable OPV.

If you really want to, you can install a Gaggia Classic OPV in a Gaggia Baby (I dont know if it is worth the money and effort to do so or if it is better to buy a Gaggia Classic from start). Check the Gaggia Usergroup for guides http://www.gaggiausersgroup.com


----------



## Darkzy43 (Feb 13, 2014)

Classic keeps hopping out of my price range


----------



## TheDude (May 11, 2013)

Then go for a Gaggia Baby and make sure you spend enough money on a good grinder instead. A good grinder is more important that the espresso machine (at lest when we are talking entry level machines).


----------

